Ask HN: Has the virus changed your scepticism towards Starlink? - TomMarius
======
verdverm
Why would a virus effect my opinion of starlink?

~~~
TomMarius
Because companies were forced to reduce quality of service in order to not
break the current internet infrastructure; also because now people _need_ to
use high quality internet in sub-urban locations.

